# Mobile Data in Lieu of Broadband via BT – Open Reach



## Dowel (Feb 11, 2020)

I am fed up with my broadband from Plusnet and thinking of replacing my BT landline with mobile data.
My line had gradually become noisier and slower over time despite Plusnet assuring me noise on the line did not affect broadband. 
In the first week of December 2019 I started to suffer frequent dropouts. I bought a new router following advice from Plusnet and they adjusted their settings several times. Eventually, on 21st January, the second Open Reach engineer sent to fix the problem found water and a poor connection in one of their cabinets. The line is still slow but now much less noisy and does not drop the connection so frequently.

Open Reach can provide a fibre connection (FTC) on the edge of our village with my final connection via the existing copper overhead wire. Plusnet would charge a little less than I currently pay for my slower connection but significantly more than they would charge a new customer which puts me off.
I think that using a data SIM in a mobile would be cheaper, faster than my existing connection and could be used away from home. Coverage maps from the mobile network suppliers and OFCOM suggest that there is a good signal at my location from Three.

I could borrow long term a Samsung Galaxy Ace mobile but am not fond of Google and Android things. 
I rather fancy a Nokia Lumia 640 XL Windows phone. 

So question 1 is: Any comments and advice on Windows phones?

Question 2 is about using a mobile to download data to update my Garmin maps. 

The Garmin Express System Requirements specify:
High speed Internet access *(Not for use with dial-up, mobile or satellite connections)*

I have asked Garmin to clarify whether this excludes tethering a mobile to my PC and await their reply.

In the meantime has anyone tested this requirement? I will need to be able to update my Garmin periodically.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Feb 11, 2020)

I have no experience of Windows phones so cannot comment on that however  ............................

One of our members has got rid of his landline completely and uses a MI-Fi with a data sim to access the internet.

He has said many times that he cannot update his Garmin through it and takes it to a relatives house to use their fixed line broadband connection.

This is particularly the case when doing one of the big quarterly updates which can be 8GB+.

I`ve done a couple of small software updates on my Garmin whilst away in the motorhome using my phone to tether to but they were only a few MB`s.


----------



## harrow (Feb 11, 2020)

I would try a one month contract or PAYG sim before you sign a contract in case it does not work.

I use a windows phone running windows 10, it does what I want, but they are falling out of favor


----------



## 2cv (Feb 11, 2020)

In answer to question 1, I think that windows phones are finished.


----------



## Sharpie (Feb 11, 2020)

harrow said:


> I would try a one month contract or PAYG sim before you sign a contract in case it does not work.
> 
> I use a windows phone running windows 10, it does what I want, but they are falling out of favor



I'd agree with that, get say a Three 321 PAYG sim and top it up, or sign up for a one month rolling Smarty contract (they are also Three) and give it a whirl before cutting off your landline.

Living off just a mobile phone may superficially seem attractive, but it's not an option unless you are a single person, and even then could be a poor one.

If you do decide to go mobile data for broadband at home, then a 'phone is not a great device to use. So you are into mifis or proper routers, but then you need two contracts, one for that device, and another for your phone for voice and text etc. Or get really complicated and sign up to a VOIP service for the voice calls.

Personally I've been with Plusnet (now owned by BT) for many years and before that Metronet, and found them excellent. Responsive, UK call centres (Sheffield and Leeds), pick up the 'phone quickly if you don't call at the busiest times

They can do a lot of diagnostics from their end, and if they think that there is something wrong with their router will send you a new one for just the postage cost. I'm very surprised that they suggested you buy your own one. If they think it's a line issue then they send in Openreach to investigate, who are actually quite competent.

Since you have fibre to the cabinet you do have the option to upgrade to a higher speed, but that just depends on how far the copper wires then run to your place.

Sites such as https://www.thinkbroadband.com can give you comprehensive information about what you can expect at your home based on real life user tests. And your own speedtests there. No point forking out for a higher speed package if you are at the end of a long line from the cabinet, there is only so much that ADSL, ADSL2, ADSL2+ etc. can do.

In which case maybe mobile data could do it better, but try an experiment first.

Also agree that Windows 'phones have little traction and diminishing. Android and Apple (spit !) is the way the world is going, so better get used to it.

Regarding Garmin updates I would not know, but my systems regularly warn me of "network change detected" using mobile data, which might be something to do with the connection hopping about between cells. Never see that on the landline broadband, but there again I have a fixed IP address from Plusnet for other reasons, you just have to ask and you'll get one.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 11, 2020)

You can buy a open phone librem 5 ,ubunty edge and many more which are not run by windows or android with google spyware,they run pure android ,ubuntu or sailfish.
I am using talktalk here on f/optic and it costs £22 all in using bt lines ,works 100%


----------



## runnach (Feb 11, 2020)

I can’t help or pass info on large file downloads, I run android and have ran iPhone via 4g on EE with no issues. I am on a 12 month contract unlimited calls , txt and 100 go of data pay £23.15 per month inc vat. I tether/ mobile hotspot laptops and latterly an I pad and have had no issues.

Re phones, I have found I phones in terms of quality far better than anything else but having to pay for apps and the limited number android is far better. Window phones are old hat the daughter had one and more trouble than it was worth, 

I hope this is of use


----------



## Nabsim (Feb 11, 2020)

I use 3 unlimited data in the van have no problem with large downloads over it. I have the data sim in a router which may be the difference. I know on my iPhone there are settings to restrict large downloads to save you getting big bills, these can be disabled on iPhone.

I don’t have a Garmin so can’t comment on that but I have downloaded and installed updates around 6Gb on my MacBook a few times when installing new beta OS’s.


----------



## Nabsim (Feb 11, 2020)

channa said:


> I can’t help or pass info on large file downloads, I run android and have ran iPhone via 4g on EE with no issues. I am on a 12 month contract unlimited calls , txt and 100 go of data pay £23.15 per month inc vat. I tether/ mobile hotspot laptops and latterly an I pad and have had no issues.
> 
> Re phones, I have found I phones in terms of quality far better than anything else but having to pay for apps and the limited number android is far better. Window phones are old hat the daughter had one and more trouble than it was worth,
> 
> I hope this is of use


There are lots of free or lite apps on the App Store Andrew, I only ever pay if I wanted a specific app that is markedly better than the free options and then never more than a couple of pounds. The big difference between IOS and Android is Android is open source, however this can be a double edged sword, you get a lot free and have the ability to tweak things but it’s at the cost of security for the average user.


----------



## ricc (Feb 11, 2020)

we use plusnet on the flat broadband and phone line,   whoever the contract is with they all use the same bt openreach phone lines, unless your on a cable tv network.

at the workshop weve got a mobile router, use a 3 data sim,  the router has 4 ethernet ports and wifi to connect to so is same as a wired router to use.  this particular one has twin detachable arials so you can add extension cables and stick them outside, ours is just sat on the desk and works fine.   about 2 miles from the village i reckon our mobile broadband is better than the wired in the nearby bungalow. its a tplink something and was about 70 quid a couple of years ago.... bt quoted in excess of 3k to run a line in.


----------



## witzend (Feb 11, 2020)

I'd give windows phone a miss there's a lot of apps that won't work on them. 12 months ago we cancelled our BT landline and now use have a Huawei router on a unlimited 2 yr contract with 3 every thing works as it did before and we can take it away with us as it works off vans 12v supply  and Garmin updates are fine





						4G & 5G Home Broadband | Three
					

As well as offering 4G, we now offer 5G on our Home Broadband. Choose an Unlimited plan on Pay Monthly and get it the next working day!




					tinyurl.com


----------



## Moped (Feb 11, 2020)

We have recently moved our landline broadband from BT to TalkTalk as BT were not prepared under any circumstances to give us the same deal that they give new customers. We also have unlimited 4g data on our phone.

The issue for us is that even when we are away we still need broadband at home to remotely control devices, alarms and view cameras. We did consider a home 4g modem from Three but ultimately (rightly or wrongly?) felt landline broadband was more reliable when away. Ok it may only be a comfort factor but so be it.

Having unlimited 4g when we are touring the UK is of course very nice to have. It may even encourage us to do more touring in the UK than we would otherwise do. This of course maybe forced upon us from 2021 onwards in any case! 

Edit:- just to add we are in a city, not a village, and have fast fibre broadband as we are near to a switch box. Regardless of who you are with landline broadband may be significantly slower in rural areas than 4g, if available, so do understand the conundrum of the opening post.


----------



## yorkslass (Feb 11, 2020)

witzend said:


> I'd give windows phone a miss there's a lot of apps that won't work on them. 12 months ago we cancelled our BT landline and now use have a Huawei router on a unlimited 2 yr contract with 3 every thing works as it did before and we can take it away with us as it works off vans 12v supply
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Plus one. 
No landline to pay for, just a mi fi with three and unlimited,
Occasionally had a problem connecting, but had a problem with the phone signal as well (UK touring)
The only time I have a problem with slow speed, is when renewal time is due, which I find odd, as you would think they would make sure you had the best, to encourage you to renew.


----------



## CliveW (Feb 11, 2020)

Our landline only gives 1.5mb download speed but I get 35mb download via EE on my phone.  Updating my Garmin takes 2 days via my landline but only 1 hour by tethering my laptop to my phone. It's simple and efficient, yes it does use quite a bit of data but my allowance via EE is so good it doesn't matter. 

When my current landline contract ends I intend to just use mobile data.


----------



## maingate (Feb 11, 2020)

Avoid a contract with 3 unless you have no other choice. Have a look at reviews of 3 on Trustpilot, you will see widespread complaints about a) terrible customer service and b) poor strength signal.

I have been with 3 for over 20 years for phone and about 6 or 7 years for data on a Mifi. The signal strength has steadily reduced over the last 6 months and I am now tied into a 2 year contract with a now useless provider. They refuse to accept it is all down to them and want me to pay £104 to get out of the contract. I know that I should not have done it but I have cancelled the Direct Debit so that they don't get another penny from me and I am prepared to do anything I can to give them bad publicity if they don't cancel FOC.


----------



## harrow (Feb 11, 2020)

maingate said:


> I have been with 3 for over 20 years for phone and about 6 or 7 years for data on a Mifi. The signal strength has steadily reduced over the last 6 months and I am now tied into a 2 year contract with a now useless provider. They refuse to accept it is all down to them and want me to pay £104 to get out of the contract. I know that I should not have done it but I have cancelled the Direct Debit so that they don't get another penny from me and I am prepared to do anything I can to give them bad publicity if they don't cancel FOC.



I know with 3 they want ALL THE MONEY to end the contract early. In that case you might as well ride it out.


----------



## colinm (Feb 11, 2020)

Re Windowsphones, many of these are much more up to date with security updates than the vast majority of Android phones, and some of the older iPhones, over time this will change, and in a couple of years they will be as out of date as most Android phones. If you want to use one best have a 940XL. The main app that is missing that will impact most users is WhatsApp, for maps you use MS Maps, these you download full country maps and updates for these are still forecoming, this week I got a notification of new maps to be downloaded. BUT, I am looking to buy an Android phone to run an App which updates my Thermal night vision. Personally if starting out with a smartphone I'd probably not choose windowsphone as you will in time need to change.


----------



## Moped (Feb 11, 2020)

maingate said:


> Avoid a contract with 3 unless you have no other choice. Have a look at reviews of 3 on Trustpilot, you will see widespread complaints about a) terrible customer service and b) poor strength signal.
> 
> I have been with 3 for over 20 years for phone and about 6 or 7 years for data on a Mifi. The signal strength has steadily reduced over the last 6 months and I am now tied into a 2 year contract with a now useless provider. They refuse to accept it is all down to them and want me to pay £104 to get out of the contract. I know that I should not have done it but I have cancelled the Direct Debit so that they don't get another penny from me and I am prepared to do anything I can to give them bad publicity if they don't cancel FOC.



If you check Trustpilot then Three have the best overall rating of all the big 5 UK mobile providers!

You have to look at the relative comparisons for Three, Vodafone, Orange, EE, and O2.

Three are the best by a wide margin in most cases!

Basically it is obvious (to me anyway) that Three are by some way the least complained about provider.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 11, 2020)

Smart phones with secure systems.


----------



## maingate (Feb 11, 2020)

Moped said:


> If you check Trustpilot then Three have the best overall rating of all the big 5 UK mobile providers!
> 
> You have to look at the relative comparisons for Three, Vodafone, Orange, EE, and O2.
> 
> ...



Quite possibly as they were a good company. now they seem to be on a downward spiral. Let's see how they compare in a years time.


----------



## Sharpie (Feb 11, 2020)

Moped said:


> If you check Trustpilot then Three have the best overall rating of all the big 5 UK mobile providers!
> 
> You have to look at the relative comparisons for Three, Vodafone, Orange, EE, and O2.
> 
> ...



I agree, I've been with Three since the start and seen their network get better and better all the time. They built it with data use in mind from the start, and if you have a decent signal it works excellently.

A brother uses one of their homefi setups and gets blistering speeds. Has cut off his landline and uses his mobile for voice and other things. But he is mobile, lives in rented accommodation, and can only plan say six months ahead.

An ideal arrangement as well for e.g. students.

Cutting off your landline is a big decision, if you later regret and want it back it may cost over £300 to do so.

As for anyone who signs up to say a 2 year contract, well that is a contract, a commitment. When you sign up to one, don't just look at the headline monthly figure, work out what it is going to cost over the full term, that is what you are committing yourself to, if you want out early, well sorry you have broken the contract and must expect to pay off the remaining outstanding part. Whingeing about it is just cutting off your nose to spite your face, stopping the direct debit etc. is just likely to get you a poor credit record, just accept that you hadn't thought ahead and let it run, however imperfect you might think it is.and keep on using it instead of still eventually having to pay out but had nothing for it.

I've found Three to be far and away the best network with the best service, have used all the others over the years.

All broadband suppliers have introductory offers to attract new business, as with insurers etc.that's how life is, yes you can save a bit by swapping around at each renewal date but I prefer to stick with my good one (Plusnet) who I believe to be a solid, even caring, company. Better than BT (but owned by them).

Wouldn't touch TalkTalk with a bargepole, remember their serious data breach a few years ago ?

If your exchange is "unbundled" then you will have the option to contract directly with alternative suppliers and bypass BT. But the infrastructure will still be run by Openreach in almost all cases.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 11, 2020)

Talk talk use the bt setup so a breach is out of there hands,anyway you should be using a encripted set up on your pc or smart ph so all they get is garbage.


----------



## Sharpie (Feb 11, 2020)

Do your homework. I'm not talking about the security of the internet data but the billing systems, customer records etc. TalkTalk messed up really badly with that a few years ago. Hopefully they have learned from that.


----------



## saxonborg (Feb 11, 2020)

Sharpie said:


> I agree, I've been with Three since the start and seen their network get better and better all the time. They built it with data use in mind from the start, and if you have a decent signal it works excellently.
> 
> A brother uses one of their homefi setups and gets blistering speeds. Has cut off his landline and uses his mobile for voice and other things. But he is mobile, lives in rented accommodation, and can only plan say six months ahead.
> 
> ...


Surely a contract works both ways, if the provider doesn’t supply what he committed to why should the individual carry on paying?


----------



## Sharpie (Feb 11, 2020)

saxonborg said:


> Surely a contract works both ways, if the provider doesn’t supply what he committed to why should the individual carry on paying?



Possibly Maingate's problems are nothing to do with Three, but his mifi might be slowly dying.

In any case with any new contract you get at least 14 days "cooling off" period to try it all out. I don't believe in talk of "signals getting weaker and weaker, now it's rubbish". Quite the opposite, they know what's going on and are constantly striving to improve them, whether they use Huawei kit or not. If the local cell is being overloaded they will notice and try to add capacity where necessary.

But with mobile data there is only so much that they can feasibly put in, and if at peak times it is all being consumed by people using streaming HD video, facebookery, twattery, whatsappery, well something has to give. Stamping your feet when frustrated doesn't really help anyone.


----------



## antiquesam (Feb 11, 2020)

I was told by Three customer service that I've been with them for 15 years and I find them excellent. I wouldn't get rid of my Virgin cable service though. I only use the phone data when away and find my 4gb and unlimited calls at £7 more than enough for me. I have never actually used more than 1gb in a month, probably because I'm an old fuddy duddy.


----------



## maingate (Feb 11, 2020)

Sharpie said:


> Possibly Maingate's problems are nothing to do with Three, *but his mifi might be slowly dying.*
> 
> In any case with any new contract you get at least 14 days "cooling off" period to try it all out. I don't believe in talk of "signals getting weaker and weaker, now it's rubbish". Quite the opposite, they know what's going on and are constantly striving to improve them, whether they use Huawei kit or not. If the local cell is being overloaded they will notice and try to add capacity where necessary.
> 
> But with mobile data there is only so much that they can feasibly put in, and if at peak times it is all being consumed by people using streaming HD video, facebookery, twattery, whatsappery, well something has to give. Stamping your feet when frustrated doesn't really help anyone.



Why don't you check the 3 reviews and you will find it is a common problem with customers. I have had a 3 mifi at this address for a long time, I also upgraded my Mifi to a Huawei 315 just recently. So you spout off all you like about wonderful speeds, they are not happening here because 3 have no masts at the end of my street. What was once adequate is now not and 3 have not kept up with demand.

As for the 14 day cooling off period, I have been on this contract  for around 20 months of the 24, which is a bit more than 14 days, even you can work that one out.


----------



## TJBi (Feb 11, 2020)

Dowel said:


> <snip>
> 
> I could borrow long term a Samsung Galaxy Ace mobile but am not fond of Google and Android things.
> I rather fancy a Nokia Lumia 640 XL Windows phone.
> ...



I bought a Lumia 950 a couple of years ago because Android can be difficult to control (it thinks that it knows better than the user) and because I had experienced serious problems with data corruption in the past when synchronising Outlook contacts with an Android device. Initially, the phone performed well with the limited apps available (an issue of which I was aware before buying it and that did not concern me overmuch), but for some time I have been having issues with the phone turning itself off and as I don't check the screen every few seconds I sometimes miss calls as a result. The battery life has also become a major problem, and I am now debating whether to buy a replacement battery for a phone whose OS is no longer supported or whether to bite the bullet and replace it with Android. If purchasing a phone now, I would not go for a Windows 10 mobile.
I know that when I was originally researching Windows 10 mobiles I discovered that one of the XL models had some serious problems, but forget whether this was the 640 or a more recent model.


----------



## harrow (Feb 11, 2020)

What I would say in support of using a windows phone as a hotspot is a secondhand one will only cost £10 to £20 eg a Nokia lumia 550


----------



## Asterix (Feb 11, 2020)

As a full-timer I just couldn't find a landline long enough,so I've just used mobile internet for the last five years,buy a sim free phone to give network choices,although I just use EE and never had any issues,and great UK wide coverage. Not sure I'd go with a Windows phone,Android works for me.


----------



## Sharpie (Feb 11, 2020)

maingate said:


> Why don't you check the 3 reviews and you will find it is a common problem with customers. I have had a 3 mifi at this address for a long time, I also upgraded my Mifi to a Huawei 315 just recently. So you spout off all you like about wonderful speeds, they are not happening here because 3 have no masts at the end of my street. What was once adequate is now not and 3 have not kept up with demand.
> 
> As for the 14 day cooling off period, I have been on this contract  for around 20 months of the 24, which is a bit more than 14 days, even you can work that one out.


Sorry to hear about that.

Previously you said that you had had a data contract with them for "6 or 7 years" using a mifi.

But now it seems are locked in to them on some new contract for another four months or so. I'm guessing you signed up to a Three homefi that came with a "free" router.

That do actually cost them money. Which they amortise over the contract duration.

Many of us are very happy with them, I'm sorry that you are not, but at least you have only four months to go, plenty of time to try out other suppliers and see if they are any better for you. What other options are you considering ?

Maybe talk to them nicely and they might send you a new router, just in case your old one is going bad (they are currently issuing the latest B535 which is potentially twice as fast).

Please don't slag them off just based on your single poor experience, and turning that into a sweeping generalisation.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 11, 2020)

Sharpie said:


> Do your homework. I'm not talking about the security of the internet data but the billing systems, customer records etc. TalkTalk messed up really badly with that a few years ago. Hopefully they have learned from that.


Yes sorry im with you now and do remember that,these days lots of co make big bo bos with folks data and billing ,banks  esp, we loose out of course and they just keep taking the money


----------



## maingate (Feb 11, 2020)

Sharpie said:


> Sorry to hear about that.
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't slag them off just based on your single poor experience, and turning that into a sweeping generalisation.



I have been unhappy for quite some time and slagged nobody off. Then I checked Trustpilot to find that a lot of customers had the exact same problem as myself, so it is a researched generalisation.   

After speaking (and complaining) to someone at an Indian Call Centre, it is no surprise that I got a text message saying that "We're planning work in your area this week. If your device is affected click here for updates". The smell of bull***t is very strong today.


----------



## Sharpie (Feb 11, 2020)

The thing is, if you believe these review sites, all you ever get is moaning by dissatisfied people, rightly or wrongly. 

Fair enough, but all the people who are quite content with their service just keep going and don't have any reason to post negativity, so obviously what you might read is skewed only one way, and likely to further re-enforce your personal worries.

Perhaps it is actually true that Three is putting in some upgrades in your area. Actually they do let you know in advance when it's happening and that there might be some disruption for days/weeks when they do so.

But sometimes that is difficult, nimbys protesting about additional cells (but still expect perfect coverage), then there are the weirdos who say that 5G will fry our brains, as they have been doing ever since the start. Not just mobiles, powerlines, claiming to be hypersensitive to everything. Well the answer for them is to keep on wearing tinfoil hats, only turn their 'phones on when they want to make a call (bet they all have one), then off. Expecting the rest of the world to revolve around them. Well these people, trying to talk to like minded people, perhaps only ever communicate through voicemail. And text. Sadly I do know a few still like that.


----------



## colinm (Feb 11, 2020)

Over the last few months 3 have been suffering problems with their network, in some areas things have improved, in other areas things are still bad or even getting worse


----------



## Sharpie (Feb 12, 2020)

They may be suffering from their own popularity and getting congested in places. I've not seen it myself, and being a bit nerdy run speed tests regularly (Ookla) when out and about and have a spare moment. But I live an an almost rural lifestyle so don't visit big cities etc. very often, so I'm not necessarily in a position to know.

Did a quick look and here is a link to a recent discussion that might shed some light on the matter.





__





						Is Threes network struggling at the moment or is it just me :: Mobile Broadband (3G, 4G, 5G etc) :: think broadband
					





					forums.thinkbroadband.com
				




I'm certainly not dismissing others' experiences recently, and just hope that whatever "upgrades" they are putting in place come good soon.


----------



## Nabsim (Feb 12, 2020)

I don’t doubt those who have problems but can only speak for myself. I have used 3 for many years, there are areas where there is poor or no signal but when others have been with me it is the same for them on O2. One bit in Newton Stewart I had an EE work phone and later realised it had roamed to a Manx provider to give signal when 3 didn’t.

I normally get some signal on my 3 router, if that fails on put the sim in my mifi, didn’t work on anything in parts of the Kielder Forest though.

Most places 3 works very well for me, to the extent I wouldn’t contemplate changing. Currently typing this close to the house in the sticks where we only get 2mb broadband over wire and no mobile phone signal but am using the 3 router okay without additional aerial.


----------



## REC (Feb 12, 2020)

I have a three data only contract which gives 40gb data, and go binge in uk. 20gb abroad. When we are in van, I put the SIM in a mifi Huawei E5577 and find that generally works well. This costs £15 mth, also have a phone SIM with data from different supplier to give extra gb abroad as well as a bit of choice of poor signal both UK and abroad. Many companies say they will refund money if in first couple of weeks the signal is no gokd. I haven't had problem personally, with 3 customer service. Go through Quidco to see if there is a good deal.


----------



## in h (Feb 12, 2020)

Two unrelated questions. To the question about a Windows phone, the answer is "don't". Even Microsoft is giving up on them. Android is excellent. Far, far better.
To the question about giving up your landline and replacing it wilth mobile broadband, that's a slightly more difficult one to answer. It is exactly what I have done, and it worked out really well.
Basically, I was paying line rental just for the line to carry broadband, and paying for the FTTC broadband on top. I decided to replace it with a Three unlimited 4G sim. It works fairly well.
Here's a geeky technical comparison:
We have a good clear line of sight to the base station which is about two miles away across the valley. The same mast serves EE and Three. So the signal is strong, though with more interference than is ideal.
The FTTC broadband gave about 33M/sec down, 6M/sec up.
The Three mobile connection gives between 35M/sec and 45M/sec down, 28 to 32 up. Significantly faster up, noticeably faster down.
However, there are drawbacks.
The latency is much higher. The FTTC was about 18ms, the Three broadband is about 38ms latency. The IP address changes fairly often, though the addresses are routeable public addresses which work with DDNS services.
Outgoing phone calls work very well, with the phone line plugged into the router, but their caller ID shows the mobile number of the broadband (which does work for incoming calls). Dialling out takes about 20 seconds, during which there is no ringing tone: every outgoing call felt like a leap of faith at first. The router drops back to 3G for the duration of the voice call, so speeds are lower for the duration.
I've used VOIP for over a decade, and the mobiles are on 1p mobile, so phone calls are really not much of an issue.
I used to have an EE mobile data sim in the motorhome's mi-fi but I cancelled that and now take the unlimited mobile broadband sim and put a pre-paid 24GB/24 month sim into the house router so the house is not left disconnected.
It has to be said that Three is nothing like as good as EE. With the same hardware in the same places, EE consistently has better signal and is at least half as fast again, with half the latency, and the IP address changes much less often.
But EE is twice the price for unlimited data and free calls, and Three is good enough.


----------



## in h (Feb 12, 2020)

Sharpie said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There have been issues since the weekend, and on Sunday, in the storms, it was very iffy indeed. But that may be due to network reconfiguration. Instead of ping times aroung 38ms, I was seeing 200ms times, starting at the third step of the tracert. In my area, Three said they were dealing with a "complex network issue" (whatever that means). Since that notice disappeared at the weekend, speeds have been more variable. I suspect that the storms have affected some of their microwave backhaul links.


----------



## colinm (Feb 12, 2020)

in h said:


> Two unrelated questions. To the question about a Windows phone, the answer is "don't". Even Microsoft is giving up on them. Android is excellent. Far, far better.



I will put a caveat on that, some Android phones are better, my Windowsphone is one month 'out of date', there are very few Android phones as up to date with security, and most of them never will be, you can go out right now and buy a brand new Android and unless it's from a manufacturer like Samsung, Nokia, Google etc, it will most probably be out of date security wise and it's a lottery as to if it gets updated.


----------



## maingate (Feb 12, 2020)

in h said:


> There have been issues since the weekend, and on Sunday, in the storms, it was very iffy indeed. But that may be due to network reconfiguration. Instead of ping times aroung 38ms, I was seeing 200ms times, starting at the third step of the tracert. In my area, *Three said they were dealing with a "complex network issue" *(whatever that means). Since that notice disappeared at the weekend, speeds have been more variable. I suspect that the storms have affected some of their microwave backhaul links.



At least 3 have replied with 'something' to you. My experience over the last few days is that it is like getting blood out of a stone to get any information at all. As the signal has gone steadily downhill for months, I reckon I will be fobbed off anyway.

Actually, this ,might be a good time to ask a technical question.

I now use a Huawei B315 Mifi (having ditched the phone line several years ago). On the back of it are a number of sockets including a USB one. Despite searching online, I cannot find its purpose. I also have a long range aerial which I used in the van to boost any weak signals such as FON and free wifi. It has a USB plug (which I used to plug into my Netbook). I am just wondering if I can plug it in to my Huawei router to boost the 3 signal.

Any information will be appreciated.


----------



## in h (Feb 12, 2020)

colinmd said:


> I will put a caveat on that, some Android phones are better, my Windowsphone is one month 'out of date', there are very few Android phones as up to date with security, and most of them never will be, you can go out right now and buy a brand new Android and unless it's from a manufacturer like Samsung, Nokia, Google etc, it will most probably be out of date security wise and it's a lottery as to if it gets updated.


I wasn't commenting about how up to date they are. I am saying that Android is far better than Windows Phone/Windows Mobile. 
Yes, you can buy cheap phones that won't get updates, but you can also buy cheap phones that will. 
Huawei and Redmi make cheap Android phones that are good and are updated.


----------



## in h (Feb 12, 2020)

maingate said:


> At least 3 have replied with 'something' to you. My experience over the last few days is that it is like getting blood out of a stone to get any information at all. As the signal has gone steadily downhill for months, I reckon I will be fobbed off anyway.


Sorry, I may have misled you. Three didn't tell me this: the information was on the network status page when I put my postcode in. I've never tried to contact Three support.

If you are seeing declining network speeds, you may need to adjust the modem settings. Some people find 3G faster than 4G because of congestion. I don't.
However, my router (a Huwaei 525) does CA for downloads that gets me the best speeds, but to do that it has to use both Band 3 and Band 20.
Sometimes it then reverts to Band 20 as its main carrier, which is really slow. So I generally leave it set not to use Band 20 at all. This limits the download speed to a bit over 40, but stops it getting stuck in the slow channel afterwards.
I also have a directional antenna, which lets me choose the best base station. This is not the nearest!


----------



## Sharpie (Feb 12, 2020)

maingate said:


> I now use a Huawei B315 Mifi (having ditched the phone line several years ago). On the back of it are a number of sockets including a USB one. Despite searching online, I cannot find its purpose. I also have a long range aerial which I used in the van to boost any weak signals such as FON and free wifi. It has a USB plug (which I used to plug into my Netbook). I am just wondering if I can plug it in to my Huawei router to boost the 3 signal.
> 
> Any information will be appreciated.



Simple answer: No. Two completely different things.

Te first hit on a google search of "huawei b315 manual" should get you to the quick start manual for the version that Three use (they have locked out some features), otherwise go to the horses mouth at https://consumer.huawei.com/en/support/routers/lte-cpe-b315/ for a similar quick start manual for the generic version.

The USB port is for either plugging in a USB memory stick to create a network attached storage device, or a printer, to be shared over your network. SAMBA protocol.

You may or may not be aware that there is a cover on the back which conceals two connectors for external antennae to improve the signal. Huawei have a pair of small ones, or you could use another bigger one.

By the way, a B315 is not a mifi , it is a modem/router.


----------



## Sharpie (Feb 12, 2020)

in h said:


> However, there are drawbacks.
> The latency is much higher. The FTTC was about 18ms, the Three broadband is about 38ms latency. The IP address changes fairly often, though the addresses are routeable public addresses which work with DDNS services.
> Outgoing phone calls work very well, with the phone line plugged into the router, but their caller ID shows the mobile number of the broadband (which does work for incoming calls). Dialling out takes about 20 seconds, during which there is no ringing tone: every outgoing call felt like a leap of faith at first. The router drops back to 3G for the duration of the voice call, so speeds are lower for the duration.



If you are in an area where your network (such as Three) where VOLTE is supported (voice over LTE i.e. 4G), and have a more modern router that supports that, and has an analogue phone socket (RJ11) that has not been disabled by e.g a mobile supplier's locked down firmware, then things should run more smoothly because it doesn't have to fall back onto 3G for voice calls.

Three call this "4G Super Voice". 

Huawei do have things like the B715 that can do this.


----------



## maingate (Feb 12, 2020)

I do know about the external aerials but I don't know how much of an improvement I will get indoors. As my current signal strength is poor I may still end up not much better off. I would prefer to wait until I get a new supplier before spending more money. There are external aerials with the correct fittings for the Huawei which I have looked at.


----------



## in h (Feb 12, 2020)

maingate said:


> I do know about the external aerials but I don't know how much of an improvement I will get indoors. As my current signal strength is poor I may still end up not much better off. I would prefer to wait until I get a new supplier before spending more money. There are external aerials with the correct fittings for the Huawei which I have looked at.


Mine came with little external aerials (about five inches long), but I also have a high-gain directional one. That is about 15" square, and improves the signal strength by about 8dBm which is significant. However, although it is an external antenna, it is inside the window because that's far easier and seems good enough. Perhaps one day, I'll try it outside.
On the motorhome, the mifi has an external omnidirectional antenna, which is fixed to a pole that's meant to have a TV aerial on it. Generally, I leave it down, so the aerial is only a few inches above the roof, and no higher than the rooftop aircon, where it gets better signal strength and better speed compared to the built-in antenna.
In good signal conditions, sliding the mast up makes only a small difference. Not enough to be worth the bother.
In places where the mobile signal is poor, raising the antenna by about four feet above the van's roof line makes a marked difference and brings in good signal nearly everywhere. That was just as true when the sim was an EE one.


----------



## Nabsim (Feb 12, 2020)

When I was looking at getting the 3 home WiFi setup Jim they did an option of having external aerials installed on your house to improve signal. Not lookedrecently to see if they still offer it


----------



## colinm (Feb 12, 2020)

in h said:


> I wasn't commenting about how up to date they are. I am saying that Android is far better than Windows Phone/Windows Mobile.
> Yes, you can buy cheap phones that won't get updates, but you can also buy cheap phones that will.
> Huawei and Redmi make cheap Android phones that are good and are updated.



Huawei now ship with a open access version of Android , and the new phones no longer have access to Google apps.
Redmi update the MIUI skin weekly, but are renown for being very poor on actual Android updates


----------



## in h (Feb 12, 2020)

colinmd said:


> Huawei now ship with a open access version of Android , and the new phones no longer have access to Google apps.
> Redmi update the MIUI skin weekly, but are renown for being very poor on actual Android updates


The Huawei version of Android is probably better, if you are concerned about privacy. My Redmi phone has the Android updates (with security patches) from the end of November.


----------



## maingate (Feb 12, 2020)

in h said:


> Mine came with little external aerials (about five inches long), but I also have a high-gain directional one. That is about 15" square, and improves the signal strength by about 8dBm which is significant. However, although it is an external antenna, it is inside the window because that's far easier and seems good enough. Perhaps one day, I'll try it outside.
> On the motorhome, the mifi has an external omnidirectional antenna, which is fixed to a pole that's meant to have a TV aerial on it. Generally, I leave it down, so the aerial is only a few inches above the roof, and no higher than the rooftop aircon, where it gets better signal strength and better speed compared to the built-in antenna.
> In good signal conditions, sliding the mast up makes only a small difference. Not enough to be worth the bother.
> In places where the mobile signal is poor, raising the antenna by about four feet above the van's roof line makes a marked difference and brings in good signal nearly everywhere. That was just as true when the sim was an EE one.



I feel the same, I don't want to start drilling holes through external walls.   

Especially if it makes little difference.


----------



## Sharpie (Feb 12, 2020)

in h said:


> The Huawei version of Android is probably better, if you are concerned about privacy. My Redmi phone has the Android updates (with security patches) from the end of November.



You are on a sticky wicket I think with say a Huawei phone, which were (and still are I think) cut off from the Google infrastructure since Trump took against them.

I wouldn't touch anything that did not have access to the Google Play Store.

I've been using Motorola (well Lenovo) for many years, and found them very good, solid hardware, not expensive. Currently running a Moto G6. Buy a current model and they promise Android updates for at least 2 years, and regular security updates which they do push out regularly. Mine got Android 8 > 9 pretty much as soon as it was out.

Very clean version of Android, little bloatware added, never mind massively tailored "launchers". As I said pretty much pure.

Also running an Iphone 5s which is still supported and regularly updated. I don't particularly like it, but it has an essential feature for me which is WiFi calling, essential inside my house where there is no signal on any network, so dependent on my landline broadband for that. Only a few rather expensive Android phones have that natively, worth checking that if you think it might be important to you. E.g wan't to use it on London underground, or somewhere with WiFi but no mobile signal.

Three used to have an app for WiFi calling on Android, but stopped supporting that a while ago, which was a bummer, hence why I have the Iphone, gifted by a relative locked into the contract/upgrade/proprietary Lightning connector (unreliable) Apple ecosystem. Battery life terrible.


----------



## rugbyken (Feb 12, 2020)

i ditched my landline mainly because out in the sticks BT couldn’t get a signal strong enough to use their superfast broadband , i have an huawei cube it’s alexa and a router has a sim and can connect multiple devices the deal i have is £25 a month unlimited data etc , thanks to advice on here i power it from a usb & carry it with me and it consistently connects when phones don’t even in portugal, although it has a roaming limit jan’s phone is also 3 & i have 2x 24gb internet with legs as a back up not used them in 2 years of 6 months travelling ,


----------



## in h (Feb 12, 2020)

Sharpie said:


> You are on a sticky wicket I think with say a Huawei phone, which were (and still are I think) cut off from the Google infrastructure since Trump took against them.
> 
> I wouldn't touch anything that did not have access to the Google Play Store.


I like Huawei. Best RF performance in the business. They may not come with Google apps any more (mine did)  but you can add them if you want. I have a Play Store .apk somewhere.


----------



## in h (Feb 12, 2020)

Sharpie said:


> Do your homework. I'm not talking about the security of the internet data but the billing systems, customer records etc. TalkTalk messed up really badly with that a few years ago. Hopefully they have learned from that.


TalkTalk messed up really badly TWICE, leaking customer details, but neglected to tell their customers.


----------



## in h (Feb 12, 2020)

Sharpie said:


> If you are in an area where your network (such as Three) where VOLTE is supported (voice over LTE i.e. 4G), and have a more modern router that supports that, and has an analogue phone socket (RJ11) that has not been disabled by e.g a mobile supplier's locked down firmware, then things should run more smoothly because it doesn't have to fall back onto 3G for voice calls.
> 
> Three call this "4G Super Voice".
> 
> Huawei do have things like the B715 that can do this.


It's available, but my router doesn't support it. I don't make more than two or three calls a month: not worth worrying about. Mostly calls out are mobile (1p per minute) or free (VoIP) All calls on are the same.


----------



## Asterix (Feb 13, 2020)

Sharpie said:


> You are on a sticky wicket I think with say a Huawei phone, which were (and still are I think) cut off from the Google infrastructure since Trump took against them.
> 
> I wouldn't touch anything that did not have access to the Google Play Store.
> 
> ...



I got my first Motorola around the early 90s,I've had numerous since then,I've actually never owned any other brand of mobile,I've currently got the G7 which I think is superb for the money. For some reason it's a brand you don't hear about very much and although they've changed ownership over the years they've always produced quality and competitive prices phones imo.


----------



## barryd (Feb 13, 2020)

maingate said:


> At least 3 have replied with 'something' to you. My experience over the last few days is that it is like getting blood out of a stone to get any information at all. As the signal has gone steadily downhill for months, I reckon I will be fobbed off anyway.
> 
> Actually, this ,might be a good time to ask a technical question.
> 
> ...



This is what you need.  Simply take one end of the string and attach it to the first can and then run the other outside to the nearest telegraph pole.  Climb up it and attach the other end of the string to the other can and then wrap it round the wire on the pole.  Stick your mifi inside the can in the house and bobs yer uncle.







I guarantee it will work.

To repay me for this free advice could I ask that  you get someone to film the install and ask them to post it afterwards on here so others can benefit please?

No, Dont thank me.


----------



## harrow (Feb 13, 2020)

maingate said:


> At least 3 have replied with 'something' to you. My experience over the last few days is that it is like getting blood out of a stone to get any information at all. As the signal has gone steadily downhill for months, I reckon I will be fobbed off anyway.
> 
> Actually, this ,might be a good time to ask a technical question.
> 
> ...



I guess you have already tried this but you have tried putting your B315 outside and as high as possible ?

At a static caravan with a aluminium body,  I used to put the mifi outside in a tupperware box on the roof to improve the reception


----------



## maingate (Feb 13, 2020)

Have you looked out of the window recently?  The blooming thing would end up in Norway!

I usually put the little Huawei 5330 on the motorhome roof but I have bitten the bullet and ordered a Poynting XPOL-1 omni directional aerial to mount on an external wall.


----------



## in h (Feb 13, 2020)

Asterix said:


> I got my first Motorola around the early 90s,I've had numerous since then,I've actually never owned any other brand of mobile,I've currently got the G7 which I think is superb for the money. For some reason it's a brand you don't hear about very much and although they've changed ownership over the years they've always produced quality and competitive prices phones imo.


I've had a couple of Motorolas. Not bad, but completely outclassed by Huawei, Samsung and Redmi


----------



## Asterix (Feb 13, 2020)

in h said:


> I've had a couple of Motorolas. Not bad, but completely outclassed by Huawei, Samsung and Redmi



They are only outclassed if you've used a better phone,I haven't.


----------



## maingate (Feb 13, 2020)

Asterix said:


> They are only outclassed if you've used a better phone,I haven't.



I have changed from an iPhone5 to a Moto g6 and I am happy with it .. but I am a very light phone user. A £10 top up lasts me months.  The only downside with an Android phone is that you cannot see the screen on a sunny day, the Apple phones are far better.


----------



## Asterix (Feb 13, 2020)

maingate said:


> I have changed from an iPhone5 to a Moto g6 and I am happy with it .. but I am a very light phone user. A £10 top up lasts me months.  The only downside with an Android phone is that you cannot see the screen on a sunny day, the Apple phones are far better.



I think the newest phones have dark mode as an option,I wonder if that will make for easier reading in sunlight? Mind you there's little chance of sun...


----------



## colinm (Feb 13, 2020)

Sharpie said:


> You are on a sticky wicket I think with say a Huawei phone, which were (and still are I think) cut off from the Google infrastructure since Trump took against them.
> 
> I wouldn't touch anything that did not have access to the Google Play Store.
> 
> ...





Asterix said:


> I think the newest phones have dark mode as an option,I wonder if that will make for easier reading in sunlight? Mind you there's little chance of sun...



My 7 year old Nokia 1520 has dark mode as standard, as I think most windowsphones have, I think it's more screen quality that makes it easier to see in sunlight.
My 5 year old MS 950xl had wifi calling but it only works on EE.


----------



## barge1914 (Feb 13, 2020)

Dowel said:


> I am fed up with my broadband from Plusnet and thinking of replacing my BT landline with mobile data.
> My line had gradually become noisier and slower over time despite Plusnet assuring me noise on the line did not affect broadband.
> In the first week of December 2019 I started to suffer frequent dropouts. I bought a new router following advice from Plusnet and they adjusted their settings several times. Eventually, on 21st January, the second Open Reach engineer sent to fix the problem found water and a poor connection in one of their cabinets. The line is still slow but now much less noisy and does not drop the connection so frequently.
> 
> ...


I told plusnet their fibre was cheaper to new customers than my steam driven service. But that wasn’t good enough, others were doing fibre for less than Plusnet, so I’m off said I. So they matched the competition!


----------



## in h (Feb 14, 2020)

Asterix said:


> They are only outclassed if you've used a better phone,I haven't.


They're still outclassed, even if you're oblivious of it.


----------



## Sharpie (Feb 14, 2020)

in h said:


> They're still outclassed, even if you're oblivious of it.


Not everyone requires, nor can afford, something that they believe, to be best in class.

There are other things around that are solid, well made, work well, and not embargoed from say the GMS, by the US trade disputes.

And possibly US protectionism of it's own industry. And Apple.

Some recent analysis:









						What does Huawei's trade ban mean for your present or future Huawei phone?
					

The Chinese giant has been blacklisted by the US in the latest skirmish of the ongoing trade war - we've updated our advice for those who have a




					www.pocket-lint.com
				












						Huawei ban: the global fallout explained
					

Update: Mate 30 series won't have Google services




					www.techradar.com
				




It's not just the Google bit, but also the supply of key components such as the RF sections, the ARM (or ARM licensed) processors, lots of other things.

As I said, at the moment, buying a new Huawei phone might not be a smart move, until some rapprochement is reached. It is in flux at the moment.


----------



## in h (Feb 14, 2020)

Sharpie said:


> Not everyone requires, nor can afford, something that they believe, to be best in class.


That'd be a good point, but for the comparative prices of Huawei, Redmi and Motorola phones. All three brands have models at different price points, but for each given price band, the Motorola one is least good.


----------



## ricc (Feb 15, 2020)

my smartphone is an alcatel running some version of android,  it allows me to make phonecalls, send a text  and use whatsap to send a piccy.   which is all i need a phone to do.   i can even get maps on it should my paper ones self destruct.      anything more expensive would be just a waste of money.


----------



## in h (Feb 15, 2020)

My smartphone is not often used as a phone. Literally dozens of things it does, from switching lights on and off, through finding places in strange towns, tuning instruments, timing boiled eggs, commenting here, getting up-to-date weather forecasts, monitoring servers, reading emails, to gently waking me up in the morning.
It is a superb camera with a 48 megapixel sensor, which can film in 4K. 256GB of storage, 4GB of ram. All for much less than £200


----------



## Nabsim (Feb 15, 2020)

What made you chose that aerial Jim? I sometimes think I will get one for the van for times I have poor signal but wouldn’t want it permanently fixed


----------



## Nabsim (Feb 15, 2020)

Must admit I don’t like phone calls much and use my phone for just about everything else. If I am in the van I use iPad for larger screen


----------



## maingate (Feb 15, 2020)

ricc said:


> my smartphone is an alcatel running some version of android,  it allows me to make phonecalls, send a text  and use whatsap to send a piccy.   which is all i need a phone to do.   i can even get maps on it should my paper ones self destruct.      anything more expensive would be just a waste of money.



What's a text?


----------



## maingate (Feb 15, 2020)

Nabsim said:


> What made you chose that aerial Jim? I sometimes think I will get one for the van for times I have poor signal but wouldn’t want it permanently fixed



That one is an omni-directional aerial. I thought it better than the Poynting XPOL2 which is a directional aerial.


----------



## Nabsim (Feb 15, 2020)

maingate said:


> That one is an omni-directional aerial. I thought it better than the Poynting XPOL2 which is a directional aerial.


Ah okay, wasn’t sure if you had been in touch with3 and found that’s what they use. Please update with how it works when you have it. It may be directional could be better using in a house but omni is less messing in a van.


----------



## in h (Feb 15, 2020)

in h said:


> There have been issues since the weekend, and on Sunday, in the storms, it was very iffy indeed. But that may be due to network reconfiguration. Instead of ping times aroung 38ms, I was seeing 200ms times, starting at the third step of the tracert. In my area, Three said they were dealing with a "complex network issue" (whatever that means). Since that notice disappeared at the weekend, speeds have been more variable. I suspect that the storms have affected some of their microwave backhaul links.


I'm now revising this thought. The storms may have affected their network for a while, but the weather had improved (until this evening) with no matching improvement in the network. 
It looks like Three has done a fairly major reconfiguration of their data network in the last ten days, and it needs a lot of optimising to even match what it was like a fortnight ago. 
I'll give them another month or so, but if Three hasn't improved dramatically, I'll switch to EE, even if it £12 a month more.


----------



## in h (Feb 15, 2020)

maingate said:


> That one is an omni-directional aerial. I thought it better than the Poynting XPOL2 which is a directional aerial.


I have a Poynting XPOL2 in the house and a Poynting OMNI-280-02 (I think) on the motorhome.


----------



## Rooneydog (Feb 17, 2020)

Ditched BT Landline. and Plusnet.    Got a sim card from "Smarty"  unlimited, yes unlimited, calls texts and data.  I push big photo files around with no problems its £20 a month, on a months contract.

I Bought a Huawei Modem its battery powered or runs of the mains.  Absolutely brilliant. Much faster than BT internet and Plusnet, I run smart TV Mac, iPad and Phone, with no problems.  But, you must have a decent mobile phone signal, to get 4g.   Take the modem with me when I go away. I will probably get a more sophisticated modem, when ever


----------



## Nabsim (Feb 17, 2020)

in h said:


> I have a Poynting XPOL2 in the house and a Poynting OMNI-280-02 (I think) on the motorhome.


Can you say how much difference it made using the Omni? Would you recommend it?


----------



## maingate (Feb 17, 2020)

It's been a strange afternoon here.   

My XPOL1 arrived this morning and I connected it up to the router and just stuck it out of the window to test it. Before I started a test I had to alter the aerial setting on the Huawei to external 1 + 2. The 'apply' (change) button did not seem to work but I carried on to find no difference in reception.  As the wires ran out of the Living Room window and it is blowing a gale, I disconnected the XPOL and instead of selecting 'internal aerial' on the Huawei, I set it to auto instead. So here I am, back to square one. So I decided to check a few forums and BINGO, my wifi is working much better. I did a couple of speed checks and my download has more than doubled withouut using the XPOL. I am just wondering if there has been a fault with one of the Huawei settings butthe only change has been setting the aerial to Auto instead of internal.

My download speed is still pretty poor but more than enough for streaming etc. Hopefully with the new aerial properly installed (at height) I should be able to do the things we need.


----------



## in h (Feb 17, 2020)

Nabsim said:


> Can you say how much difference it made using the Omni? Would you recommend it?


Most of the time, plugging the Omni increases the signal strength shown by one or maybe two marks. Doesn't really make much difference to the connection or the data speed. 
However, in some remote places it makes a significant difference: a bit more than putting the mifi up in a skylight used to make before I had the antenna.
There are a few places where there is no mobile signal without the Omni plugged in. Because it is on a slide-up pole, I can raise the antenna up about four feet. 
I don't think the extra height makes much difference, but being four feet higher than the motorhome roof does. It means that I get a useable connection just about everywhere. 
Can't remember being somewhere with no signal I could use, but it may have happened.
I would definitely buy it again. Wasn't even very expensive.


----------



## Nabsim (Feb 17, 2020)

Any pics of the sliding mount? I am thinking of either off the bike rack is a suction mounting for a pole but not really looked round


----------



## in h (Feb 17, 2020)

Nabsim said:


> Any pics of the sliding mount? I am thinking of either off the bike rack is a suction mounting for a pole but not really looked round


I'll have a go, but it's not at all photogenic! It's a round aluminium tube that goes up through the wardrobe shelf, and through a round gland in the roof. There's a clamp that holds it still. 
The leads run down the middle and out of the bottom. All you can see is an aluminium tube and the clamp.
There used to be a TV aerial on the top, which was connected to a booster amplifier on the wall. I don't do TV, so I took the aerial off and replaced it with a plastic cap, so the cables come out downwards, then into the antennas (the other is a WiFi one, but I never use it: I'd remove it but the plastic cap is so well glued on that it'd break if I pull it off).
Photo to follow if I manage to take a good enough one.


----------



## in h (Feb 17, 2020)

in h said:


> Photo to follow if I manage to take a good enough one.


Not easy! Can't get far enough away to show much of it.


----------



## Nabsim (Feb 18, 2020)

Thank you @in h I see how you have done that


----------



## in h (Feb 18, 2020)

Nabsim said:


> Thank you @in h I see how you have done that


I take no credit for doing it: the TV aerial setup was installed long before I bought the van. It cost the best part of £350 twenty years ago. No idea if it worked: I never had a TV.


----------



## witzend (Feb 20, 2020)

https://kenstechtips.com/index.php/three-5g-home-broadband-review   Bit here on 5G looks like we got some time yet to upgrade our kit


----------



## in h (Feb 20, 2020)

witzend said:


> https://kenstechtips.com/index.php/three-5g-home-broadband-review   Bit here on 5G looks like we got some time yet to upgrade our kit


Until earlier this month I was pleased with Three. Recently they seem to have messed up their routing, giving poor speeds, terrible latency and frequent dropouts. If they can't support a 4G network, when 5G finally does arrive here, will it be worth having?


----------



## Nabsim (Feb 21, 2020)

in h said:


> I take no credit for doing it: the TV aerial setup was installed long before I bought the van. It cost the best part of £350 twenty years ago. No idea if it worked: I never had a TV.


Yeah I removed my aerial completely and blanked over the hole in the roof. If I want terrestrial tv if mrs is with me I have an Avtech aerial that works extremely well. I usually stream if I want to watch anything though


----------



## PatJ (Feb 23, 2020)

Dowel said:


> I am fed up with my broadband from Plusnet and thinking of replacing my BT landline with mobile data.
> My line had gradually become noisier and slower over time despite Plusnet assuring me noise on the line did not affect broadband.
> In the first week of December 2019 I started to suffer frequent dropouts. I bought a new router following advice from Plusnet and they adjusted their settings several times. Eventually, on 21st January, the second Open Reach engineer sent to fix the problem found water and a poor connection in one of their cabinets. The line is still slow but now much less noisy and does not drop the connection so frequently.
> 
> ...


Windows phones were good, but most apps are Android or Apple, so not many about now., I have not had a Garmin, but I occasionally run updates on my TomTom Camper with no issues, but mainly on my Plusnet at home. I use a Cubit Power phone from Amazon, 6gb of RAM and 128gb of storage, expandable to 256gb, they sell for around £180, compared to expensive brands, had it 2 years now, no issues! I run it on o2 with no issues, £20 for unlimited calls and texts and 100gb of data, which I use to stream Netflix etc through an Amazon Firestick in the motorhome if the t.v. is naff. Cheers


----------



## ScoTTyBEEE (Feb 23, 2020)

We'll be using satellite internet on motorhomes before we ever get to use 5g. That is unless you like wildcamping in towns and cities.


----------



## in h (Feb 23, 2020)

People seem to miss the point of 5G.


----------



## Nabsim (Feb 23, 2020)

ScoTTyBEEE said:


> We'll be using satellite internet on motorhomes before we ever get to use 5g. That is unless you like wildcamping in towns and cities.


Very rare for me to be in a town let alone a city and it’s also very rare for me not to have internet in the van using data SIM cards


----------



## ScoTTyBEEE (Feb 23, 2020)

Nabsim said:


> Very rare for me to be in a town let alone a city and it’s also very rare for me not to have internet in the van using data SIM cards



There's a big difference between having internet on the 800mhz band in the middle of nowhere to getting a signal on 3ghz+. What you're getting now won't change until satellite internet.


----------



## Nabsim (Feb 23, 2020)

ScoTTyBEEE said:


> There's a big difference between having internet on the 800mhz band in the middle of nowhere to getting a signal on 3ghz+. What you're getting now won't change until satellite internet.


Not following your meaning, I have a home router that takes 4g SIM card and it’s rare for me not to be on the internet? There have been a couple of places in Scotland and Kielder forrest was rubbish but in those places satellite internet would not work either. You need to be able to send a signal out over a landline or SIM card to request what you want over the satellite


----------



## Nabsim (Feb 23, 2020)

If you are talking of full blown two eay satellite that is not financially doable for most people


----------



## ScoTTyBEEE (Feb 23, 2020)

I'm talking about something like this: https://www.starlink.com/

It's broadband anywhere in the world, it will be perfect for motorhomes. No roaming fees, full speed all the time, low latency...etc


----------



## Nabsim (Feb 23, 2020)

ScoTTyBEEE said:


> I'm talking about something like this: https://www.starlink.com/
> 
> It's broadband anywhere in the world, it will be perfect for motorhomes. No roaming fees, full speed all the time, low latency...etc


Ah good old Elon Musk 
His system should give everyone fast internet but we will need to wait and see how it all pans out. At the moment a SIM card is the best option


----------



## Andrew (Mar 1, 2020)

colinmd said:


> Re Windowsphones, many of these are much more up to date with security updates than the vast majority of Android phones


Not any more. Microsoft stopped using security updates for Windows Mobile last year.  https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/4485197/windows-10-mobile-end-of-support-faq


----------



## Andrew (Mar 1, 2020)

Ookla is a great free tool for testing 4G performance, if you're not sure what it will be like where you live and are considering ditching broadband.  I get around 100Mbps download here in Scotland, which beats my 76Mbps fibre-to-the-cabinet.  Definately got me thinking.


----------



## in h (Apr 20, 2020)

in h said:


> Until earlier this month I was pleased with Three. Recently they seem to have messed up their routing, giving poor speeds, terrible latency and frequent dropouts. If they can't support a 4G network, when 5G finally does arrive here, will it be worth having?


Three has continued to be a bit crap round here, and I had to switch to using 4G Band 20 (which has less bandwidth but fewer users) to be acceptable connection speeds. 
But at long last, at some time since the middle of last week, Three seem to have sorted things out and once again I'm getting decent speeds on 4G Band 3.


----------



## ScoTTyBEEE (Apr 20, 2020)

Nabsim said:


> Ah good old Elon Musk
> His system should give everyone fast internet but we will need to wait and see how it all pans out. At the moment a SIM card is the best option



Look up at 22:01 tonight and you'll see over 40 of these starlink satellites cross the sky


----------



## in h (Apr 20, 2020)

ScoTTyBEEE said:


> I'm talking about something like this: https://www.starlink.com/
> 
> It's broadband anywhere in the world, it will be perfect for motorhomes. No roaming fees, full speed all the time, low latency...etc


We shall have to see what it actually costs to use, how big the user's antenna has to be, whether it works under tree cover, near buildings, what the hardware costs. It might be great, but then again, there are other possibilities.


----------



## Deleted member 84631 (May 17, 2020)

I have just done very similar to what you are asking. My broadband was about to end its initial term and the price would jump to over £50 per month. As I am planning to go travelling as soon as possible I thought instead of paying for home broadband I will switch to mobile broadband and take it with me when I go. So I purchased a 4g (5g options available also) HUAWEI router For £50 and ordered a three unlimited data sim for £24 per month (business rate). Works great! I get a constant 20mb download and around 5mb upload which is good enough for streaming Netflix etc. The router allows 16 devices to connect and is always on. No messing about reconnecting all the time like you have to when tethering to a phone. Plus it’s battery powered as well as usb powered. Only draw back is the lack of a lan port. I have got round this by purchasing a cheap WiFi extender with lan port.


----------



## in h (May 17, 2020)

in h said:


> Three has continued to be a bit crap round here, and I had to switch to using 4G Band 20 (which has less bandwidth but fewer users) to be acceptable connection speeds.
> But at long last, at some time since the middle of last week, Three seem to have sorted things out and once again I'm getting decent speeds on 4G Band 3.


Sadly, it was only good for a week or two. Then all the cells on that church tower went off again. 
Hopefully it'll be back eventually.
In the meantime, I've locked it to Band 20 again.
The contract is up is a couple of weeks. Not decided what to choose next.
The moral of the story is that you shouldn't lock yourself into a long contract to get a lower price. Things change.


----------



## Dowel (Aug 19, 2020)

Long time since my opening post on this subject but I have come to a conclusion after research and testing.
I live in a village and found mobile phone reception variable using my old Nokia phone on O2. I looked on all the coverage maps which indicated that 3 who own Smarty just had the edge over their competitors.

Bought a G4, category 6 LTE phone and a 30GB Smarty SIM card. Used them to do some field tests which gave good results.

Used the phone as a hotspot using wifi to connect to my Dell desktop PC, a Lenovo win10 laptop and a Samsung Galaxy tablet. Used Ookla speedtest to compare Smarty mobile with Plusnet ADSL. Plusnet was connected to the Dell desktop by ethernet to the TP Link ADSL router.
Average figures from over 40 tests showed the following:
Plusnet:        Download 1.23 Mbs        Upload 0.48 Mbs        Latency 25.33 ms
Smarty (3)    Download 22.9 Mbs        Upload 8.34 Mbs        Latency 56.99 ms

Encouraged by this I bought a used Huawei B525 router via ebay. I was slightly disappointed to find that was no faster than the phone. I added a Panorama Ultra Wideband MiMo Antenna which again was a disappointment as it made no difference at all whether the router was set to use internal, external, mixed or Auto selection of antennas. The Panorama antenna is mounted on the inside of a window just a couple of feet above the router, which also "looks" through the window, so both are probably receiving much the same signal.

I will try a further experiment with that antenna mounted on the section of flat roof above our first floor because the very best download speed achieved with the phone was 73Mbps in that location. It is not an antenna intended for use outside but if a success may tempt me to buy a weatherproof antenna. 

I expect the Panorama antenna may also be useful in the van.

Overall the experiment has been a success although download speed alone is just one of the factors in a useful connection. £10 for 30 GB a month will suit me and unlimited texts and phone calls are included free.

Thanks for advice given and for the discussions which I also found very helpful.


----------



## witzend (Aug 19, 2020)

witzend said:


> 12 months ago we cancelled our BT landline and now use have a Huawei router on a unlimited 2 yr contract with 3 every thing works as it did before and we can take it away with us as it works off vans 12v supply
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Until the last 3 weeks an now because of the crowds visiting Cornwall their network just can't cope, But until now it's been fine


----------



## in h (Aug 19, 2020)

I suggest that you install huaCtrl on your phone and try setting the network bands. I find that band 3 is much faster than band 20, though allowing the router to use both (LTE+) is better still.
Don't assume that the strongest signal gets the fastest speed. There may be a different cell that has more capacity. I use a directional antenna, carefully positioned so it sees a distant base rather than a nearer, slower one.


----------



## in h (Aug 19, 2020)

in h said:


> Sadly, it was only good for a week or two. Then all the cells on that church tower went off again.


Update, in July, it came back. All is good again. About 35mb/sec up and 35mb/sec down. That's easily good enough. Anything over 20 is good enough.


----------



## ricc (Aug 20, 2020)

weve got a tplink ac750 router in the workshop office connected on a 3 internet with legs data sim.  the laptop connected to itoften has internet when the android phone on plusnet cant get a data connection.    we also use a 3 sim in a 10 inch android tablet.... gut feeling is the aerial in the phone is obviously smaller therefore crapier.


----------



## colinm (Aug 20, 2020)

Andrew said:


> Not any more. Microsoft stopped using security updates for Windows Mobile last year.  https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/4485197/windows-10-mobile-end-of-support-faq



Sorry missed that first time around.
Even though MS stopped the security updates, phones with WM10 are more up to date on security than the majority of Android phones, the simple fact is most Android phones have to rely on manufacturers updates, and these are woefully behind and in many cases don't happen if the phone is not a current model. This is why I've been careful to choose a Android phone for gf that gives good security updates, as we don't change phones very often.


----------



## in h (Aug 20, 2020)

You can believe that if you like. My Android phone last got a security update last week,


----------



## in h (Aug 21, 2020)

in h said:


> You can believe that if you like. My Android phone last got a security update last week,


I commented too soon. Yesterday evening, my phone got the August 2020 security updates.


----------



## colinm (Aug 21, 2020)

I should maybe modify my post, certainly it was correct for last year, this year probably the number of Android phones in circulation with worse security updates than WM10 might well be less than half of them.
My point is people with Android phones should not blindly believe they are up to date with security, AFAIK no phone as old as my 950XL, either Android or iPhone has more up to date security. Also the security on many newer Android phones is more out of date, the newer the phone it might have better security, but that's not guaranteed as some makes have a appalling record for updating. Some just don't bother updating old models, others can be months late with updates. If phone security is a must, and if like us you don't chase every bright shiny new model, then you need to look into the security update record of the company.


----------



## B9K9UK (Aug 23, 2020)

As a boy we didn't have a telephone at home, you used those call boxes pressing button A if you got through and button B if you didn't to get your money back.

Then when phones in doors did reach the masses they were usually a shared line and you had to wait 3 months for that.

Skip forwards 50 years, driving my lorry in the North the phone rang and we talked to the boss in the South without taking our hands off the wheel.

A new series had just started on television called StarTrek, 'Beam me up Scotty!'. Life was catching up with fiction.   

We can speak to and see people the other side of the world. We can send messages, documents, pictures to anyone anywhere provided only that they have Internet access.

Skip forwards another couple of decades and my Microsoft Phone just will not die. It is a mini computer, linked through the MSContinum hub and a keyboard and mouse and a suitable monitor it does everything a mini computer can do. I link it to MSOffice 365 and have everything I need without lugging around heavy laptops.

Only got an android phone because of WhatsApp. Don't like the Android, Google, Samsung, and those annoying Apps all trying to sell you something an Android phone or tablet is just like having a commercial break in your pocket all the time. 

Yes my Microsft Lumia will run Google Maps if I insist.

Who in their right mind would rely on manufacturers security alone. My choice is Norton, yes there are plenty of free anti-virus programmes out there. At present on a campsite in Wales with free Wi-Fi. I have it covered with Norton VPN, the bad guys can't get thorugh.

I think my MS Lumia 950XL will die when I do.


----------



## witzend (Aug 25, 2020)

witzend said:


> Until the last 3 weeks an now because of the crowds visiting Cornwall their network just can't cope, But until now it's been fine


Well after 3 weeks of complaining still not as good as it was but usable and they've reduced my payment by £5 a month until the end of my contract 16 mths to run yet


----------

